# Morris inspired chair



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*The chair becomes real...*

I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.

Some of you will remember the morris inspired chair design I did in Sketchup. 

Well it's finally starting to take a real form.

This is my 1st attempt to do anything that might be construed as fine furniture…we'll see in the end if it gets close. I've already made a number of mistakes I'm not happy with…a couple of odd twists of wood that split….a couple of bonehead hits with my hand morticing of the arms. I actually hope to turn that into a positive. I cut the mortices on the top of the back wide as well on purpose. I'm going to try to include crossing wedged tenons.

I plan to finish the joints with pillowed dowels. My original design called for chamfered square plugs. I changed because I think it will be a busy enough piece already and the rounded dowels will soften it some.

Anyway…here are some pictures.


Hand cutting to length on my Grandfathers miter box….I try to incorporate its use in some way in every project I do


Drilling Mortices


Squaring the corners and final shaving.


I cut the reverse tapers in the legs freehand on the new bandsaw…YeeeHaaa! After tuneup I cut all the tenons as well…very happy with the results.


Routing the upper and lower aprons. I made a quick pine template.


Routing the dadoes for the rear seat support


The curved back supports…more freehand work on the bandsaw…I'm loving this thing! I'm doing a quick 120 grit sanding of all pieces as I go along.


The back goes together dry. Can't wait to see the pegs in there, even if it will be covered most of the time. i'm thinking of doing through pins on the back….whadya think?


Top Back


The top mortice I purposely cut large to accept a crossed wedged tenon….after screwing up the arm the idea occured to me….so wish me luck. I'll show pictures of the arms next time. I'm not as happy with how they look. i had a blow out when trying my hand at hand cutting the mortice. Not only did I cut it too big…I also blew out he bottom. It glued back in and will be covered by the shoulder of the leg but I'm still not happy.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


Bob, your design is coming alive and I love the look of it in real wood. The Sketchup picture looked good, but there is nothing like seeing it being made. I can't wait to see more. *Excellent work!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


this is WONDERFUL. 
You've taken great photos for the blog. Thank you for sharing the step by step


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


A beautifully designed chair, & a very ambitious project.

Now it's nice to watch it come together, piece by piece.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob…Everything is looking good. I love the curved design and like your just go for it attitude.

To avoid the blow out you really have to work in from both sides.. first carefully marking on both faces of the stock.

I have cut many through mortices….. you should think about getting a shoulder plane if you don't already.. then you can cut your tenons snugly and plane them to fit perfectly. It is my favorite handtool.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments all.

AHAA!....a shoulder plane…..now I know what to put on my Father's day list. I have to laugh at your "just go for it attitude" comment Gizmo….it's called stupidity. My father in law (a fairly accomplished 85 yr old woodworker) just smiled when I showed him the design and said " challenging yourself?

Nobody could have been more surprised as I was when the back went together fairly smoothly. The combination of all those joints having to fit together tightly was scaring me. A few minutes of pairing with a chisel and some small touches with rasp or file and it went together so tight it was difficult to get apart. I think I was just lucky


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


Bob! Outstanding. A dead blow hammer and a stanley chisel? You are the MAN! Your design is classic and clean, and your execution to date is equal to the task. I look forward to your next entry!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I think you should add making it rock, swivel and recline just so you dont get caught up anytime soon..hehe


----------



## RonR (Jun 5, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Don't sweat the blow out too much. We alll do things that don't turn out quite the way we planned or expected. Part of the process is dealing with that and working around the problem. Most times, no else will ever notice anyways. Everything looks really well done to me. Should be a comfortable and beatuiful chair to enjoy for many, many years when you finish it. I can't quite make out what type of wood you are using.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


This is looking great!, I 'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


Wow, heavy duty - that's going to be a solid heavy chair! Looking great!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


The chair is all mahogany except for the two posts on the back. They are lyptus, I wanted the added strength for the pivot. I chose the individual boards based on color. I'm hoping for contrast similar to the design. I was thinking of adding some stain but I'm not sure yet. I'll test with mineral spirits 1st.

My wife is going to try and reclaim the leather and the cushions from my previously store bought expensive but cheaply made recliner. I admit that I am hard on chairs….but it was supposed to be a big man's chair. Fell apart after only a few years like a cheap suit. Reclaiming the leather will change the design of the upholstery a bit because of how the leather is put together. I may like it or I may toss it and go with a microfiber….actually none of that will actually be my decision….a higher power than myself will decide.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


leather…. I see a lot of projects waiting to be made, if it doesn't become a chair again


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The chair becomes real...*
> 
> I figured I'd best get this blog done or I'll never do it.
> 
> ...


It will definitely get recycled in some way Deb. We should know this weekend if it will be OK for the chair or not.

Hehe….Paul ….it has to be heavy duty. This recliner was falling apart after just a few years…but all chairs that I use frequently seem to share the same fate eventually. Sometimes it's nice being a big guy…sometimes a pain. One of my best friends calls me BAM!...short for big ass man….of course the two of us look like Danny Devito and Arnold Schwarzenegger (sp?) in Twins so I give him grief as well.

I want this to be the last chair I need to make for myself.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Dryfit.....sand.....glue*

Gotta get to bed so I'll make this a quick one…

It's looking like a chair.


From the back


Closeup of the crossing tenons.


Night Ops….final sanding.


I need some more clamps….like 20 or so…this is every one I own.


OK…bedtime…heading to my daughters on the Cape in the morning. We are wiring the lampost/mailbox I made her. I'll get some pictures and post them tomorrow. Very easy and relatively inexpensive to make.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Dryfit.....sand.....glue*
> 
> Gotta get to bed so I'll make this a quick one…
> 
> ...


Chair is looking good so far. Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Dryfit.....sand.....glue*
> 
> Gotta get to bed so I'll make this a quick one…
> 
> ...


That's really nice work! It's turning out great!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Dryfit.....sand.....glue*
> 
> Gotta get to bed so I'll make this a quick one…
> 
> ...


Great jointery! The chair is really coming together nicely.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Dryfit.....sand.....glue*
> 
> Gotta get to bed so I'll make this a quick one…
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;
--you're chair is coming along great!

I also like how you are building much of your work outside and with those legs….now you're giving us an 'Asian' flair to your Morris inspired chair. 
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Dryfit.....sand.....glue*
> 
> Gotta get to bed so I'll make this a quick one…
> 
> ...


it does indeed look like a chair!!! 
VERY impressive.


----------



## RonR (Jun 5, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Dryfit.....sand.....glue*
> 
> Gotta get to bed so I'll make this a quick one…
> 
> ...


Very nice chair! The joinery looks clean and neat. I like the tapered legs.


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Dryfit.....sand.....glue*
> 
> Gotta get to bed so I'll make this a quick one…
> 
> ...


Nice work Bob. Looks a tad Roycroft inspired? The chair looks great!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Dryfit.....sand.....glue*
> 
> Gotta get to bed so I'll make this a quick one…
> 
> ...


Great looking chair.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Glue up---pegging tenons*

OK…overall I'm pretty happy with the way things are going. There's a few ugly spots as well though. The crossing wedged tenons actually came out pretty cool (finished picture next time) but on two of them still have gaps in the joinery.


I had the sides glued up last night and got up early this morning to get them set up before we went to the Cape for the day.


When we got home tonight I started pegging the tenons. I'm using 1/2" oak dowels. I'm going to leave them about 1/8" proud and pillow them.


One side done.


We've decided that we are going to upholster the chair in micro fiber. The leather just wasn't gong to work for this.

I should get the other side pegged tomorrow. It's going to be a short evening session. My goal is to be putting on the finish this weekend. Any suggestions for a good one?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Glue up---pegging tenons*
> 
> OK…overall I'm pretty happy with the way things are going. There's a few ugly spots as well though. The crossing wedged tenons actually came out pretty cool (finished picture next time) but on two of them still have gaps in the joinery.
> 
> ...


Great work and pics, Bob. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Glue up---pegging tenons*
> 
> OK…overall I'm pretty happy with the way things are going. There's a few ugly spots as well though. The crossing wedged tenons actually came out pretty cool (finished picture next time) but on two of them still have gaps in the joinery.
> 
> ...


it's looking beautiful-er and beautiful-er!!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Glue up---pegging tenons*
> 
> OK…overall I'm pretty happy with the way things are going. There's a few ugly spots as well though. The crossing wedged tenons actually came out pretty cool (finished picture next time) but on two of them still have gaps in the joinery.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;
--your chair is in process and looking greater all the time….just an-other way of saying awesome!

--I like the cross wedging of the tenons. The Japanese have a tenon similar to this that is hidden from view and actually is great for attaching legs into tops….called, Jugi Nechigai Tsugi; cut in the shape of a cross and the tenon is all one piece with the wood. Very stable wood joint, that holds the wood joint in alignment, resists the twisting effects of the wood, and also works great under 'compression'.

--I've also been looking at your rubber mallet handle in your last two posts on this chair and I'm wondering, is the handle 'crooked' in the middle there or are my eyes 'crooked'?

--as to finish, what are you use to working with?

Great blog story.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Glue up---pegging tenons*
> 
> OK…overall I'm pretty happy with the way things are going. There's a few ugly spots as well though. The crossing wedged tenons actually came out pretty cool (finished picture next time) but on two of them still have gaps in the joinery.
> 
> ...


I'm in awe of so many aspects of Japanese culture. The gardens, art, woodworking….it's so strange that a culture that seems to understand beauty and spirfituality better than most can also be so barbaric when it comes to things like whales and dolphins.

The mallet handle is a piece of maple branch that happened to be around when the original handle broke. I roughly whittled it to shape, jammed it in, and put a brad through the side. Works great…LOL!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Glue up---pegging tenons*
> 
> OK…overall I'm pretty happy with the way things are going. There's a few ugly spots as well though. The crossing wedged tenons actually came out pretty cool (finished picture next time) but on two of them still have gaps in the joinery.
> 
> ...


Ok, I have a new inspiration when it comes time to copy… er,.. make mine!

this chair is fanstastic, love the tapered legs, the arms, the architecture in general. Awesome!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*The back goes together......finished crossed wedged tenon*

I made some progress on the back. Looking good if I do say so myself.

Gluing the arched cross members to the posts. You can see one of the spots I'm not happy with in the foreground. When I cut this profile with the bandsaw it revealed some strange feathery wood that chipped out easily. I'm not too worried since it won't be visible.


From the top


Inserting the pegs. The round pieces in the foreground are for the hinge. I started them with a two inch hole saw on the drill press then finshed them with the bandsaw and the spindle sander. I found that a 1/4" plug cutter makes the perfect hole to accept the 3/8" steel pipe nipple that will be the hinge pin. The fit is so perfect in fact that I'm not going to use glue on one of them. That way the back will be removable for moving.


Here are the round pieces in action. They will be thinner. I'm going to cut a 1/2" thick wooden washer out of them as well.


Gluing the back spindles. I made presses out of the scraps of the arched cross members.


From the top


Here is a close up of the crossed wedged tenons from the arm completed last night….this is one of the good ones. Still needs a light sanding before finishing.


I'll get a little bit more done tonight ….I'm getting anxious to see it finished.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *The back goes together......finished crossed wedged tenon*
> 
> I made some progress on the back. Looking good if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


Looking great Bob. What did you use for the wedge in the tenons


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The back goes together......finished crossed wedged tenon*
> 
> I made some progress on the back. Looking good if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


looking good indeed. Pretty darned impressive


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The back goes together......finished crossed wedged tenon*
> 
> I made some progress on the back. Looking good if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


It's lookin' fantastic!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The back goes together......finished crossed wedged tenon*
> 
> I made some progress on the back. Looking good if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


Wow. I cannot wait to see it assembled.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The back goes together......finished crossed wedged tenon*
> 
> I made some progress on the back. Looking good if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


This is really turning out nice. It's projects like this that almost make me embarassed to show mine. Thanks for this, Bob!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *The back goes together......finished crossed wedged tenon*
> 
> I made some progress on the back. Looking good if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


Looking good! That hand saw sure caught my eye…how do I sign up for that tool lending program!


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The back goes together......finished crossed wedged tenon*
> 
> I made some progress on the back. Looking good if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


Man! - this is looking great!-thanks for shaing the process!
Schroeder


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *The back goes together......finished crossed wedged tenon*
> 
> I made some progress on the back. Looking good if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks all…..as I mentioned, this is the 1st piece of "fine" furniture that I've made. It's the encouragement and inspiration that all of you have shared that made me think I could pull this off.

They are more mahogany Karson. I had a mix of lighter and darker stock. I've tried to contrast them where possible. I used Oak dowels


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*

I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.

You have to be brave at moments like this….splitting the tenon for the wedge. I think I'll cut them on the bandsaw the next time I try something like this. I think it would give better consistancy.


The pegs go in the back


The dog thinks there's a woodchuck under the shed.


OK…here it is…I couldn't resist…had to check some measurements anyway….I'll be damned if they aren't what they are supposed to be…


Here is a shot of the hinge. I will cut a 1/2" wooden washer from the caps to fit in the space between the back and the seat. That will maintain the 1/4" spacing between the back side posts and the arms as the back pivots.


I like working at night…


You can just barely see the threads in this lousy photo. I cut the caps from the lyptus. It is so hard and dense, it's great for this kind of application. As I screwed in the 3/8" pipe it self taps a perfect thread.


I think I'm on track to have a finish go on this weekend. My finish knowledge is very weak. What would you folks use for this? I'm thinking just a clear finish…no pigment….especially if I hit it with the mineral spirits and my wood selection looks good. I may want to enhance the contrast but won't know until I wipe it down.

It will probably take my wife a night or two to sew the upholstery. We are buying all new foam and material this weekend. Hopefully by mid next week it will be 100% finished.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


Great continuation of the chair. It's been a nice trip.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


This is a work of art, Bob. Really turning out to be a nice piece. I hear ya with the mosquitoes. In this neck of the woods, they are big enough to carry away a pet, or a small child. Just brutal! Again, a really great series. Really wonderful craftsmanship as well!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


Great progress. I've got no suggestions on the finish. Perhaps Mark can weigh in.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


The chair looks really good Bob, as for the finish if you want a clear looking finish to highlight the wood- I would go with a good oil finish. Of course it means you have to prepare the surface better, by sanding to at least 400 if not 600. But nothing looks better I think than a natural hand rubbed oil finish. I use a natural product called Ardvos Oil. But any Danish oil of Boiled Linseed would look good as well.

Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


following your blog-this looks really easy to build-this step, then this step, and voila. Here's a magnificent chair. 
Well done Bob. You definitely have proved that that you were up to the challenge.

Mosquitoes: we breed them here where I live. And all I have to do is feed them on a daily basis. It's a draining job but somebody's got to do it. 
I hear that they don't like the smell of garlic, so if you wear one of those anti-vampire garlic necklaces around your neck you should be good!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


I viewed your whole series of this chair this morning. It's looking great, & I don't think it'll ever break apart. It should last many lifetimes.* A beautiful heirloom.*


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


Looking good…. I would use Watco Danish Oil..which is a thin varnish..then you can renew it without stripping an old finish….... I would also stick it out in the sun to darken it


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

I was actually surprised that it has been as easy at it was. My joinery skills were just barely up to the task though. I struggled (and it shows) in a few spots. This has been a great experience though and has really raised my confidence level. It's been kind of funny…I cut all the pieces and each time have expected the worse when it came time to fit up. Most times I've been pleasantly surprised by the fit. When I was 1st puting the back on the seat I was thinking "this is going to be screwed up somehow, SOMETHING has to go wrong" but it went in smooth…all the spacing was perfect…the 1/2" wooden washers will maintain exactly 1/4" space for the back to pivot….I was shocked it was so exact.

Sounds like an oil finish is the way to go. How long does it take for the sun to darken mahogany?

That's the idea Dick…..I'm hoping my great, great, grandchildren have to draw straws to see who gets it…. If it survives 10 years with me sitting in it, it will last forever. It should be almost impossible to come apart with all the pegs and wedges.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


Well whadya know….Fine Woodworking is going to have the chair in a gallery of Sketchup designs to accompany an article on Sketchup later this year. I've been doing a blog on using Sketchup in FWW for the last couple months and they've asked me to contribute to the gallery.

Me? in FWW….for a design…..too weird.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I couldn't resist.....dry fit seat and back*
> 
> I braved the mosquitoes to get some more done tonight. I think I lost a 1/2 pint of blood. Gotta get some repellant.
> 
> ...


bravo!!!! 
(on the fitting of the chair pieces AND on the FWW honour!))

Well done.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Note to self....don't forget the glue.*

I'm glad I caught this and not one of my kids. i never would have heard the end of it. I was installing the pegs on the other side of the seat when I noticed the bracket for the arms was loose. I was initially concerned because it was loose but I couldn't get it out. I messed with it a bit trying to be careful that I didn't make it worse when it suddenly popped out. I hadn't put any glue on at all. Oh well…at least I know the joint is tight.

Doh!....where's the glue stupid?


The only other thing I did tonight was to trace the back of the arms. I'm going to double the thickness where I'll be drilling the holes for the pegged back adjustment. I'm going to offset the cut on the outside of the arms 1/2". I'm also thinking about either two or possibly a square of 4 through pegs for interest. Any thoughts…think it's too much?


I have just a few things remaining to do. The second hinge, the seat support, the rear arm peg area, and the pegs. I think I'm definitely on track for finishing this weekend. My wife just found a good place to buy the foam rubber and it happens to be just down the street from the house I grew up in. So road trip this Saturday.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Note to self....don't forget the glue.*
> 
> I'm glad I caught this and not one of my kids. i never would have heard the end of it. I was installing the pegs on the other side of the seat when I noticed the bracket for the arms was loose. I was initially concerned because it was loose but I couldn't get it out. I messed with it a bit trying to be careful that I didn't make it worse when it suddenly popped out. I hadn't put any glue on at all. Oh well…at least I know the joint is tight.
> 
> ...


This is a great project to follow. Thanks, Bob, for keeping a record of the process. I appreciate how hard it is to not just forge forward, but to document along the way. Thanks! The chair is coming out great!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Note to self....don't forget the glue.*
> 
> I'm glad I caught this and not one of my kids. i never would have heard the end of it. I was installing the pegs on the other side of the seat when I noticed the bracket for the arms was loose. I was initially concerned because it was loose but I couldn't get it out. I messed with it a bit trying to be careful that I didn't make it worse when it suddenly popped out. I hadn't put any glue on at all. Oh well…at least I know the joint is tight.
> 
> ...


Great project. It's hard to say you screwed-up in front of all the lumberjocks is't it. But if it keeps someone else from doing the same thing then It's a training class.

Karson


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Note to self....don't forget the glue.*
> 
> I'm glad I caught this and not one of my kids. i never would have heard the end of it. I was installing the pegs on the other side of the seat when I noticed the bracket for the arms was loose. I was initially concerned because it was loose but I couldn't get it out. I messed with it a bit trying to be careful that I didn't make it worse when it suddenly popped out. I hadn't put any glue on at all. Oh well…at least I know the joint is tight.
> 
> ...


It's coming along great. 
You could have just used glueless joinery so you can enter this chair in the summer contest.LOL


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Note to self....don't forget the glue.*
> 
> I'm glad I caught this and not one of my kids. i never would have heard the end of it. I was installing the pegs on the other side of the seat when I noticed the bracket for the arms was loose. I was initially concerned because it was loose but I couldn't get it out. I messed with it a bit trying to be careful that I didn't make it worse when it suddenly popped out. I hadn't put any glue on at all. Oh well…at least I know the joint is tight.
> 
> ...


Bob -

This is a wonderful project to follow. I love the chair. Thnaks for taking time to document and write this series.


----------



## Muzhik (Jan 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Note to self....don't forget the glue.*
> 
> I'm glad I caught this and not one of my kids. i never would have heard the end of it. I was installing the pegs on the other side of the seat when I noticed the bracket for the arms was loose. I was initially concerned because it was loose but I couldn't get it out. I messed with it a bit trying to be careful that I didn't make it worse when it suddenly popped out. I hadn't put any glue on at all. Oh well…at least I know the joint is tight.
> 
> ...


Just got up to speed on this blog, Bob. Awesome chair. Congrats on the FWW feature, too! You must work about 10x my speed, and at least as skillfully. If I blog a project, don't expect the entries to come along this quickly, folks.

Bravo, Bob!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Note to self....don't forget the glue.*
> 
> I'm glad I caught this and not one of my kids. i never would have heard the end of it. I was installing the pegs on the other side of the seat when I noticed the bracket for the arms was loose. I was initially concerned because it was loose but I couldn't get it out. I messed with it a bit trying to be careful that I didn't make it worse when it suddenly popped out. I hadn't put any glue on at all. Oh well…at least I know the joint is tight.
> 
> ...


Mot…I find myself wanting to get more done so I can blog about it. The encouragement from you folks is what's driving this bus.

Thanks all…this has been a lot of fun. I am pressured to get this done however. I have a paddle to make for my brother that needs to be done by July 4th and 11 new windows and a slider to install….probably starting next weekend. I still need to find time to fit in my summer project challenge, and to top it all off I'm ridiculously busy in work. It's going to be an interesting month.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Note to self....don't forget the glue.*
> 
> I'm glad I caught this and not one of my kids. i never would have heard the end of it. I was installing the pegs on the other side of the seat when I noticed the bracket for the arms was loose. I was initially concerned because it was loose but I couldn't get it out. I messed with it a bit trying to be careful that I didn't make it worse when it suddenly popped out. I hadn't put any glue on at all. Oh well…at least I know the joint is tight.
> 
> ...


Just a comment to consider . . . I've built two couches and two chairs in Morris - Arts/Crafts style following the suggested instructions for constructing the cushions with high density foam, layers of batting, etc. I even took one of the chairs to a professional to construct the cushions because the design called for upholstery sewing.

But, I wish all my cushions were more comfortable - even the ones by the professional. I'm a tall slender man but I've sat on some incredibly comfortable Morris style furniture. Mine are "okay" on the comfort scale - but I'm going to do some extra research on the cushions before I build another matching chair. You might want to look in to it as well.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Note to self....don't forget the glue.*
> 
> I'm glad I caught this and not one of my kids. i never would have heard the end of it. I was installing the pegs on the other side of the seat when I noticed the bracket for the arms was loose. I was initially concerned because it was loose but I couldn't get it out. I messed with it a bit trying to be careful that I didn't make it worse when it suddenly popped out. I hadn't put any glue on at all. Oh well…at least I know the joint is tight.
> 
> ...


Hehe Muzhik…I'm not that quick…I'm spending lots of hours in the shop…

Thanks for the comment Paul…I am concerned about how comfortable this chair will be. I've hired an expert…my Mom is going to help my wife make them…. I say that only partly in jest. My Mom has reconditioned a number of couches and chairs over the years and they got increasingly more comfortable with each one. I'm a tall not so slender man (280 in my current configuration) so seat cushions are a prime consideration. I'm considering reusing the springs from my old chair along with the high density foam and batting. I do need to research it a bit more before the weekend though. I'd also like to figure out the best back support.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Almost done...*

Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.

Some pictures of tonights progress. Sorry the photos are a little blurry. My camera flash didn't survive me leaving my camera out in the rain…..

Cutting the hinge pin.


Finished hinges


Final sanding before the oild goes on


From the back


The reclining pegs…..not much recline…only 3 holes.


I should get the 2 seat bases done tomorrow. I'm going to build one with the springs from my old chair and one solid. I'll test them once the upholstrey is done. I'll get the 1st coat of oil on tomorrow.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Almost done...*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.
> 
> ...


Great progress Bob. This is a wonderful chair.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Almost done...*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.
> 
> ...


Bob -

Thank for the update! I am looking forward to seeing the finish!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Almost done...*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.
> 
> ...


Jeez that's a nice chair!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Almost done...*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.
> 
> ...


*Anticipation!!*
Waiting for the oil, it's going to look great.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Almost done...*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.
> 
> ...


yah.. very impressive.. You are/will be SO proud of this!!!


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Almost done...*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.
> 
> ...


Pretty nifty Bob…........got a question on your hinge:

Is it a press fit?


> ?.......is there alittle something in there


? EDIT: (SORRY- went back after posting to see if you showed the hinge and you did….........coo how that threaded!!!!!)

How did you drill the hole in the back legs with the taper???? No easy alignment there….....really good!!!

Looking forward to the finish…..........Neil


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Almost done...*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.
> 
> ...


I *love *this chair Bob. It's so stout yet elegant in appearance. I'm glad you have posted all the info on your hinge solution. I was kinda thinking about getting nuts with a variation of adirondack chair. This gives me food for thought. Looking forward to the finished work!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Almost done...*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

From my experience just really make sure to check the project over in the sunlight or a bright light for any scratches and glue spots. They will mess with your oil finish.

What did you decide on for finish?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Almost done...*
> 
> Haven't had much time in the shop the last couple of days. It's almost done though. The only wood left to cut is the seat support and I'm still debating on which route to go…I may build 2 different ones and test for comfort.
> 
> ...


Thanks all!

I'm going crazy in anticipation of finishing this. I still have some sanding to do…. After I took these photos I wiped it down with mineral spirits and some glue and scratches showed. My random orbit sander just broke…I dropped it while sanding and it smashed in a couple of spots…..gggrrrr. Most of it looks pretty good but what is left will probably take awhile….shoulda been more careful to wipe up any drips.

The good news is that I'm going to get most of the contrast I was after without staining. I'm going to go with your recommendation of the Watco oil Giz. I want to keep it simple and easy to touch up in the future.
I was tempted to go with the shellac finish Neil had suggested in his podcast which looks great but in the end decided on simplicity.

I used the pieces I had cut from the legs and clamped them to prevent blow out in the back. I also clamped it level to where the hinge hole alignment was( I should have taken pictures). That allowed me to use the clamp bar as a guide as I drilled freehand. It came out perfect, back pivots squarely, and no blowout…

The hinges are working great. I cut them to length and gorilla glued that end. The other end threads on nice and tight (tight enough to help it from pivoting TOO easily). I like how they look as well. I need to get more Lyptus , I'm down to my last scraps. I actually cut the rounds for the hinges out of a piece that I plan to carve. There was just enough to cut and still keep the carving area…....look for some more lizards soon.

Unfortunately I'm not feeling to good today (my head is acting up) so I don't think it will get done this weekend.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Watco No. 1 goes on*

Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.

Watco No. 1


From side.


We didn't get out to get foam or upholstery fabric this weekend so the final finished project is going to take at least another weekend.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


That is looking great Bob! very stylin!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Bob! Very nice!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


*It's looking superb !*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


I have a serious case of chair envy.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to stick it out in the sun. The difference in color is amazing after exposure to the old UV.

Looking good. Take care of those blemishes.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


oh yah.. oh yah… oh yah…


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


Going in the sun today…should I rotate it occasionally?


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


nice looking chair.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


The earth will rotate it for you…

Seriously.. yes.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


Funny man Giz….lol


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


Sweet looking chair. Excellent work!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


What a remarkable and aesthetically beautiful chair! Can't wait to catch up on this series!


----------



## RonR (Jun 5, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Watco No. 1 goes on*
> 
> Well I finally got started with some finish late today. Just wiped on the 1st coat of Watco…I'm using the natural. I like what I see but I'm not sure if I want to add some contrast or not. I also STILL have some glue spots and scratches showing. I'm planning on hitting the spots again with 220 and then doing everything with 400 before the second coat.
> 
> ...


Very nice chair! Interesting design.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Frustration Sets In*

OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?

So close and yet so far.

Oh well…here a presentation video I did that will be part of a future blog on FWW. I still can't believe that FWW is paying *ME* for content.
http://vid197.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid197.photobucket.com/albums/aa317/stoneaxe/morris-inspired-chair-video.flv


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


Bob - how will this be used on FWW? Blog on design? CAD?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


There are 3 of us doing a blog called Design, Click, Build. The focus is primarily Sketchup but I can also answer Autocad questions. I've been doing primarily Sketchup woodworking video tutorials. The next one will be using Sketchup for design presentation. If you subscribe to FWW online you can see them there. This is the least of reasons to subscribe to the online version. Extraordinary wealth of info…all the articles past and present in the magazine in PDF and lots of online extras. The other guys are very knowledgable as well.

If you don't subscribe you can see them on Brightcove


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


Cool, Bob!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


Yes. Very cool. I didn't know it was just three of you doing D,C,B. That much more impressive. Keep it up! I enjoy it a great deal.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


Fancy…. Is that just scenes set to play one after the other?

How is the color coming in the sun?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


Life has a way of getting too busy, that's for sure. I was wondering why I haven't seen any new postings on that great chair that you built. Congratulations, again on your work with FWW.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


Yeah Giz…It's just a straight Sketchup animation. I'll be adding the steps to create it as part of the tutorial…I'll also title it and add audio.

The color is great…it really brought out more depth. Very nice….the figure really shows. Thanks for the tip.

We got the slider all installed today. Just need to finish the interior trim. My son-in-law does nice work…who knew?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


I do have the FWW online subscription…I'll check this out at some point!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


Bob -

Very cool! I have enjoyed your SketchUp tutorials.


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Frustration Sets In*
> 
> OK…it's official, I going crazy not being able to get to the chair. I'm up to my ears in a project at work, designing some improvements to two fish hatcheries, and a major water treatment project, all interesting, but it doesn't get any sanding done or another coat of oil on the chair. Then today we had 11 new windows and a slider delivered. My son-in-law and I start tomorrow….again no chair. My Mom 85 years old just got her 1st computer, at my suggestion, a month ago. So of course I had to set it all up for her….... and the hard drive fails. Back to Best Buy…very quick exchange…pleased with the service (luckily it was just under a month). Again…no chair. Fun to see my Mom sending my brother an email though….can you say cognitive dissonance?
> 
> ...


Bob…oh Sketchup master…
That's awesome man. I hope to someday get that proficient in Sketchup.

Not only did you do a great job of representingit virtually, you also did an amazing job building it!!! Inspriational for me. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*

I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.

I've tested out some different combinations for the cushions and decided on 5" of high density foam with 2" of a softer foam on top for the seat, The back will be 5" of soft foam. Each will be wrapped in batting to soften the edge.

I'm looking forward to finishing this in the projects directory. Look forward to a grand presentation.

The second coat of Watco natural went on tonight (gave another pint of blood to the mosquitos). I really, really like what the sun did for the color. Thanks Giz!

And now the star of our show…..















Lessons learned.

1. I can do this

2. Clean up your glue…..I've been scaraping and sanding for days….

3. Listen to your friends at LJ and you can't go wrong….

Next blog will be the finished product….hopefully with me sleeping in it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Great frame Bob, Looking forward to the completed chair.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Your chair is just outstanding!

Give us an evaluation of the comfort of your cushions. I may want to look at redoing some of my cushions.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Wonderful chair and photography. I'm in awe.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Bob -

Your chair is gorgeous! A true labor of love (and blood!). I really like the photos - very dramatic! Looking forward to the grand presentation. How exciting to go shopping for the cushions!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Wow Bob! This is just so gorgeous!

I'm concerned you'll fall through the bottom though! (HA!) What will support the seat cushion?


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


They say the devil is in the details, but so is the beauty. Wonderful detailing, and clean as a whistle!

Great piece of work.

The nice thing about mosquitoes is that they don't make you drop what you're holding when they bite like a horsefly does!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Bob: I really like the job you are doing on that classic.
Most eople really stuggle with glue around the joints and scribe linespeaking through afterthe finish goes on. 
Yours turned out just beautiful.

A credit to your craftsmanship

Bob


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Bob, such a beautiful chair you should be so proud. The finish is fantastic and the special details equally so. I like the cross on the peg. Congratulations!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words all. I'm really looking forward to relaxing on it instead of relaxing working on it.

I'm thinking of trying two ways to do the seat. One, just some 3/4" plywood and mahogany box, or a mahogamy box with springs (I saved the springs from my old chair) Either box will sit on cleats (front and rear) and on the sides. They'll both look the same, just a matter of comfort to decide.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


It's been great to follow this Bob. It's a gorgeous chair and I'm anxiously waiting for those final pics. I might have missed a post along the way though. What was the trick with the sun?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


John (Gizmodyne) mentioned placing them in the sun to let them darken. I put one coat of oil on and was a little disapointed with the color I was seeing. After two days of sun the colors were richer and darker. I had never heard of it before and was amazed at the difference. Compare the pictures in post #7 and this one. Identical lighting, you can see the difference.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Looks great Bob, I can't wait to see it with the upolstry on it. Of couse a few shots of you sleeping on it would be good too.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


How many more are you planning to build? After seeing the first pictures, I couldn't believe that you didn't go into production mode. You have a gold mine there! Looking forward to seeing it with the cusions.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;
--wow!....now this chair's time has come for it's un-veiling….!

....and yes, I like those split through tenons there on the upside and the finish is great!

Thanks for sharing this and so I'm waiting for the art-full end of your finished 'wood art' story….
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Bob! My man! This thing is coming out awesome! It's been a great blog series, a great read and has produced a great chair! You are a great motivator by your words and actions. You've done some really beautiful work.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob. I'll do that (have to at home this evening; silly firewall at work). Glad I asked, I may adopt that for my mirror project.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Hey now! Very nice. It turned out great. Can't wait to see the fabric. You need to woodwork yourself a giant screened mosquito proof enclosure to work in.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


LOL Kaleo…my wife would be cruel enough to do just that…Me , mouth open, snoring, for all the world to see.

Os…my shop is just too small for production work. I had a hard time fitting the one, never mind a number of them. My plan for retirement is a shop big enough to do that (my skills will have grown by then as well…hopefully)

Hehe Giz…I was thinking about rigging a cable on my awning to hold mosquito netting. The other night was awful. Not to mention the EEE and West Nile Virus issue.

Thanks again all. You've provided me with my inspiration so this is part your project too.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!!!

mosquitoes: eat garlic.. lots and lots of garlic. They don't like garlic.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


That works on the wife too Deb! LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


priorities, Bob… priorities!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *I'm ready for my close up Mr Deville.*
> 
> I've got a smile from ear to ear. We finally took a ride and picked out the cushions and material for the chair today. Suzanne should get started Monday or Tuesday. I may have a finished chair by next weekend.
> 
> ...


best of the best. terrific design !!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Invest in foam rubber futures*

Wow…..is foam rubber expensive. We picked up the foam last week but have been waiting for the zippers to arrive (had to order online). The seat is 5" of high density foam wraped in 1" of low density foam and then batting. The back is just 4" of low density foam wrapped in batting. They feel pretty comfortable. The seat is a little stiff but should break in quickly with me on it.

Hopefully Suzanne will get the cushions done this week. We bought two materials. Niether would be typical on a Morris chair but I think they both look great on this.

The only thing left on the wood is a coat of poly on the arms for protection.

She should get a final blog and be posted in the projects this weekend….....Finally!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Invest in foam rubber futures*
> 
> Wow…..is foam rubber expensive. We picked up the foam last week but have been waiting for the zippers to arrive (had to order online). The seat is 5" of high density foam wraped in 1" of low density foam and then batting. The back is just 4" of low density foam wrapped in batting. They feel pretty comfortable. The seat is a little stiff but should break in quickly with me on it.
> 
> ...


So PICTURES!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Invest in foam rubber futures*
> 
> Wow…..is foam rubber expensive. We picked up the foam last week but have been waiting for the zippers to arrive (had to order online). The seat is 5" of high density foam wraped in 1" of low density foam and then batting. The back is just 4" of low density foam wrapped in batting. They feel pretty comfortable. The seat is a little stiff but should break in quickly with me on it.
> 
> ...


I'll be waiting patiently for the pictures.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Invest in foam rubber futures*
> 
> Wow…..is foam rubber expensive. We picked up the foam last week but have been waiting for the zippers to arrive (had to order online). The seat is 5" of high density foam wraped in 1" of low density foam and then batting. The back is just 4" of low density foam wrapped in batting. They feel pretty comfortable. The seat is a little stiff but should break in quickly with me on it.
> 
> ...


yah. do we get to see the foam before it is covered??


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Invest in foam rubber futures*
> 
> Wow…..is foam rubber expensive. We picked up the foam last week but have been waiting for the zippers to arrive (had to order online). The seat is 5" of high density foam wraped in 1" of low density foam and then batting. The back is just 4" of low density foam wrapped in batting. They feel pretty comfortable. The seat is a little stiff but should break in quickly with me on it.
> 
> ...


Bob,

A few months back th wife and I started looking into replacing some cushions in the Airstream travel trailer we are restoring, "Wow" is way to mild a term for the cost of that stuff! There has to be a better way to buy that foam.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Invest in foam rubber futures*
> 
> Wow…..is foam rubber expensive. We picked up the foam last week but have been waiting for the zippers to arrive (had to order online). The seat is 5" of high density foam wraped in 1" of low density foam and then batting. The back is just 4" of low density foam wrapped in batting. They feel pretty comfortable. The seat is a little stiff but should break in quickly with me on it.
> 
> ...


$$$$ I'm at a loss as to why it is so expensive. It is like trying to buy a 1/4" X 1" X 36" steel strap at the big orange box. It just feels wrong to pay that much.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Invest in foam rubber futures*
> 
> Wow…..is foam rubber expensive. We picked up the foam last week but have been waiting for the zippers to arrive (had to order online). The seat is 5" of high density foam wraped in 1" of low density foam and then batting. The back is just 4" of low density foam wrapped in batting. They feel pretty comfortable. The seat is a little stiff but should break in quickly with me on it.
> 
> ...


Hey Dan you might be interested in this http://www.allaluminumtour.com/ It's my brothers blog about racing at tracks across the country. He converted a 40' airstream into a rolling garage for his race car.

Me to Dennis, me too.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*

Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.

She's finally done, no more sanding (I don't think I have any fingerprints left), the finish actually looks good, and the cushions came out great.

This was a looooonnnng project. Thanks to all my fellow LJ's out there for your encouragement

Suzanne still has a different material to make the final cushion covers with. We bought two because the material was ridiculously cheap. She made the first one out of the material that was our second choice just in case she made a mistake. She should have the final covers on next weekend.

The cushions are pretty comfortable. A little stiff but once the foam breaks in it should soften up some. I do still plan on trying to make a spring base for the seat just to see if it is any better. But I actually did take a nap in the chair this afternoon so it doesn't really need to change….just curious.

Here she is….I'll post pictures in the projects page.
http://i197.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid197.photobucket.com/albums/aa317/stoneaxe/a1cfe9c4.flv

On to the Summer Challenge Project!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Wonderful Job Bob. I'm sure there will be many naps in your new chair.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Great chair Bob.

Happy napping.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Nice work Bob!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Great culmination Bob! I envy your time to nap in such a beautiful chair.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Bob-

That is a great looking chair. You should be very proud of it. I need to read more about your sketch up blog. Becaue I had no clue you could render on it. Be it that the render isn't photo realistic. But who knows made you can do that. I am in the process of learning some animation software to be able to do more pjotorealistic rendering.

But I digress, extremly nice chair and it has been a great pleasure following the journey. I hope to see more like this. Oh yeah great video also.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Thanks all…it was fun.

Kaleo…Sketchup by itself produces animations like what you see here. It can produce some fairly realistic still renderings however with the addition of some plugins. I recently got TurboSketch, an add on for Sketchup that adds more realistic lighting. The last picture in this post is Sketchup with TurboSketch.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/900

I had just started using it so the lighting is kind of harsh. You can also make your models more realistic with the appropriate textures. Even if you want to create truly photorealistic images Sketchup is the place to start your models. I've played with most of the 3D software that's available out there. None makes a model easier than Sketchup. You can always import the model into something like 3D Studio for realistic rendering.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


amazing chair. 
Looks powerful and yet inviting.
And you look very comfy in it


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Bob! I yawned just looking at the chair! LOL Also, a great video! As you know, I have a place in my heart for things like that!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Bob. beautiful chair!


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Bob, your chair is an inspiration to me, great job and a fantastic video. I am considering building a Morris chair in the future and yours is helping to persuade me.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Bob I just finished your blog on the Chair and what a wounderful job you did. The chair looks real comfortable I am making a pair of morris chairs for the wife and I and was woundering about the foam? Did you buy the foam that way or did your wife make it by gluing 1" to the 4"? OR am I missunderstanding what was done.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finished finally! - Time for a nap!*
> 
> Ok…..Time to add this to the projects page.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandhill,

We went to a local fabric/upholstery shop and they cut and glued the foams. Yes it is two pieces put together. I still want to remake the seat. I have the springs from my old chair and plan to make a spring frame. The seat is comfortable enough but if you sit in it for long periods (movie or such) it can start to feel too hard.


----------

